# Cavalier Royale



## magic104 (4 July 2007)

His offspring seem to feature an awful lot!!

Belgium Samsung Nations Cup 5* 1m50:
=1st River Foyle (ISH)  1997 grey gelding by Cavalier Royale (HOLST) out of Crusing Line (ISH)
=1st Heritage Transmission (ISH)  1995 bay gelding by Cavalier Royale (HOLST) out of Gina XIV (ISH), 
=1st Irish Independent Echo Beach (ISH)  1997 chestnut mare by Clover Echo (ISH) out of Gifted (ISH), by Cavalier Royale (HOLST). Bred by Brendan McSorley, Tallymulmona, Fintona, Co. Tyrone. Rider: Cian OConnor (Irl)

The CMM Derby Vase 1m45 Table A:
2nd Casino (ISH)  1995 bay gelding by Cavalier Royale (HOLST). Rider: John Whitaker (Gbr)

The Falcon Equine Feeds Derby Trophy 1m60 Table A:
1st Casino (ISH)  see above for breeding. Rider: John Whitaker (Gbr)

Norway FEI OKK Nations Cup 4* 1m50: 
=1st River Foyle (ISH)  1997 grey gelding by Cavalier Royale (HOLST)

Gothaer Trophy Finale 2007 1m50:
3rd Royal Charmer (ISH)  1993 brown gelding by Cavalier Royale (HOLST) out of Kilkenny Trump (ISH), 

5 Year Old Qualifier:
1st Cavallino Cocktail (ISH)  2002 grey mare by Ekstein (KWPN) out of Tims Cavalier (ISH), by Cavalier Royale (HOLST).
2nd FSS Correlli Bravo (ISH)  2002 bay stallion by Cavalier Royale (HOLST) out of Queen Of Flights (ISH), 

Crusing is another stallion that features a lot in the breeding of SJ's.   I would say the success is a combination in part of correct production, plenty of mares (which then increases the chances) &amp; obviously the ability to pass it on, amongst other things.  It also proves KEC's comment about having to use continental stallions to improve on the Irish stock for the modern day competitions.  I also found Graham Fletcher's comments H&amp;H pg 64 interesting.  I have heard more experienced people mention the fact that some of the SJ's from the past would not be as successful jumping round todays courses, with the lighter poles &amp; shallower cups.  If I was out to breed a world class horse then I would defiantly be looking at stock outside the UK.  For a good riding club horse &amp; happy hacker there is no shortage in this country.  We lost ground years ago where Dressage &amp; SJ's were concerned, I now wonder if that will also be the case with Eventing now that we have the shorter format.  I wish our government would change their attitude towards the breeding of horses, but as they seem to have very little regard for the farmers &amp; the country side in general I wont be seeing any changes in my life time!  I dont know of one society in the UK that are able to post the infomation like at the start of this post.  Yet the Irish HB find the time to include full breeding where known, &amp; give credit to the breeder.  It does not take long then to scan through &amp; see which stallions are featuring most in the breeding of these placed horses.  At the moment I subscribe to the TBF &amp; the SHB, neither of which IMO have that much information available via the website, I am aware of the reasons why.  But that does not help when you just want to know about the breeding &amp; success of offspring for example.  The TBF are hopeless at coming back if you use the link on the website (sorry guys but you are!).  You would think both these societies would want to give as much promo as possible to their stallions &amp; their offspring.  I can access information on the breed show, but that is it.  The SHB fairs a little better but not much.  http://www.sporthorsegb.co.uk/results/nhscs.htm 
There is no mention at all to the breeding or breeder of those horses.  So how is that promoting the stallion?  If you go to the Irish sites though, that all changes.  One of my reasons for wanting a central DB &amp; for all horses to be MC'd.  And I for one would be quiet happy to subscribe to it.


----------



## Loupride (4 July 2007)

He is very popular around here anyway  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 We had 3 by him, 2 full sisters and one half brother, all very talented horses in their own right, mind you they did have his quirks  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Have to say though, one of my favourite horses of all time is by Cavalier  
	
	
		
		
	


	





In all, both himself &amp; cruising have undoubtably kept the profile of the ISH to the fore.


----------



## Halfstep (4 July 2007)

I met him when he was still alive. Beautiful stallion.  Offspring tend to be quirky and sharp, but talented.  
Of course, he was a warmblood (Holstein by Cor de la Bryere), a good example of foreign blood improving the stature of a studbook!


----------



## ClaireT (4 July 2007)

I agree with you, Loupride. Just look how many of the Cavalier/ Cruising/ Cloverhill have become world class performers...
We currently have mares by Cavalier, Ramiro B and Devious Diamond. The ISH cross seems to give them all something extra! They all have presence and bags of ability. Whether it be down to how they are bred or produced, I would say that Irish horses have an incredible attutude towards their work....I certainly won't be looking any further than that for my next one!


----------



## magic104 (4 July 2007)

For anyone who wants a quick link to this very nice stallion
http://www.sporthorse-breeder.com/Stallions/Cavalier_/cavalier_.html

His stock are now old enough to show how good they and their offspring are.


----------



## sallyf (4 July 2007)

Very nice but he was born in 1978 so very much doubt he is still alive and if he was possibly then only avaliable by frozen semen if they have any which is doesnt say they have.


----------



## Loupride (4 July 2007)

No, he is no longer with us


----------



## sherwood' (4 July 2007)

he is dead but frozen semen was still avaialble last yr but at an extortionate price


----------



## TURBOBERT (6 July 2007)

Very sad death wasnt it.  Someone let all the stallions on the yard out to watch the 'fun' and he was killed!  Is that right?


----------

